# [portage/layman] layman inactif ? (Resolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

j'ai apparement un petit souci avec layman sur ma config en x86: celui ci semble inopérent

sur ma config en AMD64 j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> byakuga adamaru # emerge -av emesene
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

hors sur ma config en x86 j'ai:

 *Quote:*   

> BlackPearl ~ # emerge -v emesene
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

j'ai bien pris soin de faire un layman -S avant de faire le test :s

et pour plein de packages c'est la meme chose :s

j'ai meme tenté de re-merge layman rien n'y fait, quelqu'un aurais il une idée ?Last edited by Chr0nos on Wed Jul 21, 2010 1:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

récemment layman a changé de répertoire par défaut (trop silencieusement à mon goût), passant de /usr/local/portage/layman à /var/lib/layman . Ça ne serait pas ça par hasard ton problème?

----------

## Chr0nos

ah effectivement le probleme venait de la ^

je peu donc faire un rm -r /usr/portage/layman/ sans soucis ?

merci pour l'info en tout cas, c'est vrais que certains packages nous font des tonnes de "beep" et de warning a n'en plus finir pour des broutilles alors que layman lui change de dossier comme ca sans rien dire a personne , quel petit chenapand !

----------

## ghoti

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> BlackPearl ~ # cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf 
> 
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="
> 
> /usr/local/portage/layman/zen-overlay
> ...

 

Aucun des overlays fournissant emesene (en particulier wirelay) n'est listé dans ta configuration.

Normal donc qu'il ne le trouve pas !

Compare peut-être ton layman/make.conf avec celui de ton amd64 ...  :Wink: 

Pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions (voir premier topic en sticky ).

Valable aussi pour ton autre post sur cette page  :Wink: 

Merci !

----------

## Chr0nos

en fait le fichier de config que je regardais n'était pas le bon, a cause du changement de répertoire de layman, depuis que j'ai moddif le chemins vers /var/lib/layman/make.conf tout fonctione parfaitement

----------

